# iPhone lens actuator made of artificial muscle



## IslanderMV (Jun 19, 2014)

http://forums.appleinsider.com/t/180805/apple-invents-iphone-camera-lens-actuator-made-of-artificial-muscle

Soon we will be trading tips on the best steroids for our cameras.


----------

